# how much protien can I use?



## mr.nitrofish (Dec 13, 2005)

.


----------



## healthfreak (Dec 13, 2005)

depends on a few things. like how much the body needs at that time, and also what types of proteins you have eaten.While your on cycle prtoein sythesis is speeded up so ya its better on cylce.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Dec 13, 2005)

.


----------



## jabo1jabo1 (Dec 13, 2005)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> ok say after I finish my workout,on adverage, how many grams of protien should I take in, and how much is too much?


how much do you weigh?


----------



## Macstanton (Dec 13, 2005)

The "usual" amount of protein to intake daily is 1gram/pound of body weight.  I usually get about 50 grams after a workout.


----------



## Weapon-X (Dec 13, 2005)

ok intake 1 to 1.5g per lbs of body weight per day.

Your body can process about 30-50g of protein at one sitting.  It all depends on your metabolic rate and other factors.  I would personally not intake more than 40g of protein at one sitting.


----------



## gpearl383 (Dec 14, 2005)

when im off i will try to go between 35-45g per sitting, maybe a little more post workout but when im on ill usally jack it up to 50 or so per sitting and 60 or so post workout...the worst that can happen is i shit it out.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 14, 2005)

i take about 30grams of protein right after my workout (w/ some gatorade for the dextrose).  then about 1.5 hours later i eat my meal. 

as for how much, no one really knows.....i really dont think its an issue.......just eat normally and don't really pay attention......


----------



## Andrew (Dec 14, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> i take about 30grams of protein right after my workout (w/ some gatorade for the dextrose).  then about 1.5 hours later i eat my meal.
> 
> as for how much, no one really knows.....i really dont think its an issue.......just eat normally and don't really pay attention......



I'm similar to Wolfy but I take about 40 grams right after my workout.  I have become so adept at feeling what my body needs that I rarely do much calculating.  I just eat until it feels right about 6 times/day.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Dec 14, 2005)

.


----------

